# Concealer for NC25



## Maywind (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm a NC25 in MAC foundations. The strangest thing is, NC25 doesn't exist in MAC concealers! There's NC20 and NC30, yet NC25 gets skipped over. 

When I use the Select Moisturecover, NC20 is too light, yet NC30 is too dark for my skin tone. Now I don't know what to do. What concealer works for NC25 skin? It doesn't even have to be MAC.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## goink (Sep 25, 2007)

I have the same problem!!
But luckily, I'm on the lighter side of NC25 so I am able to use NC20 in Studio Finish. I haven't ventured into other brands of concealer. I love the opaque coverage of Studio Finish.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 26, 2007)

My foundation color is NC20 and I just went to my MAC to find a concealer for my under eye circles and the MA tried NW20 for them and it's perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you are able to go to a counter/store I definitely recommend it. But if you're a NC25 you might consider trying NW25. Best of luck! We all know how frustrating it can be!


----------



## Maywind (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaiian_mele* 

 
_My foundation color is NC20 and I just went to my MAC to find a concealer for my under eye circles and the MA tried NW20 for them and it's perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you are able to go to a counter/store I definitely recommend it. But if you're a NC25 you might consider trying NW25. Best of luck! We all know how frustrating it can be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, but this is for zit concealment, not undereye. So unfortunately, NW25 wouldn't work. It has to match precisely with the foundation/skin tone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I don't know if MAC has any product that can work. I might end up trying some other brand.


----------



## lethaldesign (Sep 26, 2007)

If its for covering up pimples, scars, or any reddish marks... you would be best off using a green-based concealer on individual marks before putting on your foundation.. As far as I am aware, MAC doesn't make anything like that. I know Sephora makes one - http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...vActio  n=jump but I'm not sure how well it works. I don't break out often anymore so I only use concealer under my eyes.


----------



## Maywind (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lethaldesign* 

 
_If its for covering up pimples, scars, or any reddish marks... you would be best off using a green-based concealer on individual marks before putting on your foundation.. As far as I am aware, MAC doesn't make anything like that. I know Sephora makes one - http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...vActio  n=jump but I'm not sure how well it works. I don't break out often anymore so I only use concealer under my eyes._

 
Ahh, too bad I don't live anywhere near a Sephora so there's no way I can even try it out beforehand.

Thanks though!


----------



## frocher (Sep 27, 2007)

MUFE concealer palettes are fantastic, you can mix the color that you need.


----------



## molokioi (Dec 2, 2011)

i have the same problem but i use nc 20 some times 
  	but you can buy 2 the nc 20 and the nc 30 and mix and play arownd


----------

